# I need good coffee in my office (and I'm somewhat of a noob)



## EddieVN (Aug 8, 2013)

.....................


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Have a look at this http://astore.amazon.co.uk/thecofbea-21/detail/B004TS38V2

It's the same as a stovetop pot but as it is electric, it's perfect for the office! Just add hot water for a great Americano!


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

An aeropress would fit the bill. Brilliant for the office as the mechanism is such that there is virtually no washing up required. Still worth giving it a weekly once over.

Combined with something like a porlex hand grinder, it'd work well in an office environment.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I agree totally with the Gangsta, get an aeropress, a clean drink, simple to use, simple to clean, nothing to break down and virtually no maintenance.

If you need to complicate matters get an electric grinder otherwise use a porlexor a hario and hand grind.

Ian


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Fresh coffee plus a (hand) grinder. That's what you need for nice coffee. Beyond that, how you brew it is up to you. Aeropress is easy and gives very good results though.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

If the cafatiere is too much effort i'm not sure you are committed enough, i dont mean this in a bad way but you might be better off just buying Americano's.

If you are willing to spend the time, an Aeropress + a Porlex grinder + freshly roasted coffee (try has Bean or Smokey Barn) will yield results far superior to most coffee shops.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Labour intensive? What coffee are you putting in the plunge pot? What dont you like about the taste?


----------



## EddieVN (Aug 8, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Labour intensive? What coffee are you putting in the plunge pot? What dont you like about the taste?


It's just Taylor's from the supermarket. I just mean labour intensitve in terms of having to wash it all up every time I have a cup of coffee. The taste just isn't as smooth - maybe I'm not doing it right.

Looks like this aero press thing may be the way to go.

This is probably a stupid question for you guys but why grind it myself & not get ready-ground?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Because for "good" coffee you need very freshly ground coffee, as soon as it is ground it is losing taste and flavour.

With preground coffee you do not know how old it is and as soon as you open it air is degrading it (even if you do seal it tightly and put it in the fridge)


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I'd assume the cafe you frequent has a grinder. Coffee degrades very quickly after grinding, so if you grind your own and make the drink immediately it will always taste better than preground under the same conditions. Another issue is that preground is usually designed for all types of coffee machines (meaning it's not particularly great for anything, to be honest), and will probably be finer than is ideal for using a cafetiere.

Fresh beans, ground just before making is probably the most important part of making coffee.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> Because for "good" coffee you need very freshly ground coffee, as soon as it is ground it is losing taste and flavour.
> 
> With preground coffee you do not know how old it is and as soon as you open it air is degrading it (even if you do seal it tightly and put it in the fridge)


Fresh ground taste will decorate in minutes. Beans should be used couple of weeks after rest and roast date . Even if sealed air tight the realtors pre bought will produce stale , bitter coffee, which you are tasting . Just out of interest what is the cafe at work you go to ?


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

EddieVN said:


> It's just Taylor's from the supermarket. I just mean labour intensitve in terms of having to wash it all up every time I have a cup of coffee. The taste just isn't as smooth - maybe I'm not doing it right.
> 
> Looks like this aero press thing may be the way to go.
> 
> This is probably a stupid question for you guys but why grind it myself & not get ready-ground?


Hi EddieVN,

The issue with pre-ground is freshness.

The minute you grind the coffee beans the coffee starts to stale, hence, the fresher you use it the better.

additionally, pre-ground supermarket coffee may have been roasted/ground months ago - there is usually no date on the bag.

Regards


----------



## EddieVN (Aug 8, 2013)

Right you are - this is the kind of stuff I need to know! Thanks for the help, all


----------



## EddieVN (Aug 8, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Just out of interest what is the cafe at work you go to ?


It's just outsourced to a local firm who only have a couple of shops in Basingstoke


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

''Smooth'' is more a descriptor for texture / mouthfeel , rather than taste. I presume the difference you've experienced is Americano (Espresso diluted with hot water)versus Brewed coffee (full immersion steeping).

Kind of like Orange cordial versus freshly squeezed orange juice, OK not the best example but you get what I mean?

In any case you are not starting with a high quality , freshly roasted bean, freshly ground. The cafe (most likely) are


----------



## EddieVN (Aug 8, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> In any case you are not starting with a high quality , freshly roasted bean, freshly ground. The cafe (most likely) are


OK, seems like this is the main problem. I'm going to get some beans & grind them myself


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Get a porlex grinder to do it.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Currently using my ancient but serviceable Swissgold one-cup at work:










It's quick and easy and goes in the dishwasher


----------

